# complementary therapies



## lightangel (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hi there guys.

I am a trained complementary therapist and I'm hoping to move to spain either later this year/early next year, this is a bit of a market research question 

i. Are there any/many therapists around the Jaen area or in the Illora area? 

ii. If not, would anyone be interested in complementary therapies being available. 

iii) In general what is the average price charged for a treatment. 

Thanks guys...your help would be greatly appreaciated.*


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

Hi LightAngel,

Thank you for taking the time to join our forum and post your first thread. I am sure someone will respond quickly to your questions as this is a really active forum with knowledgeable members. 

I look forward to other future posts as well.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I don't even have a clue to what you are talking about. Complementary therapies?


----------



## lightangel (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you mkettner.

atlast - complementary therapies include aromatherapy, massage, reflexology to name but a few.


----------



## fiveseven (Jun 28, 2007)

Not sure how much help this will be given that I've gotten a few massages but in the Castilla region. It was fairly inexpensive (about 15-20 euros/hour). A Spaniard friend (who is a massage therapist) tells me that it isn't more than 25 euros an hour (on average and somewhat on the high side). This is of course, assuming that you're not opening up a fancy shmancy spa, but rather, providing these services out of your own place. This also changes depending on how much experience you have, what credentials you have (occ therapist, phys therapist?), whether you speak some Spanish, etc. In my personal and humble opinion, I don't really think Spaniards care about things like massages because on average, they are not working 15 hours/day like some of us Americans (which is why some of us move to Spain in the first place). Another thing to keep in mind is the tip culture. A good amount of the "bread and butter" in these services come from tip ('propina' in Spanish), and you can kiss it farewell when you step foot in Spain. If you're lucky, they'll leave you 2 euros. My husband has paid 40 euros/hour for a massage (in Castilla) but it was with an OT, who was legal to work in Spain, and was working at a well-known Sports & Injury Treatment facility. Good luck.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for the explanation. I had never heard that term before.


----------



## lightangel (Jul 6, 2007)

atlast - *complementary/alternative therapies combine the therapies of conventional medicine with those of alternative medicines and can help alleviate symptoms such as high blood pressure, asthma, diabetes*.

fiveseven - *Thank you for your reply, I have been told treatments are a lot cheaper than in the UK but are fairly popular in Spain and it would make more sense for me to offer a mobile service*


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Aha! Hence the name 'complementary'. I get it. I'm slow, but I get it.


----------



## lightangel (Jul 6, 2007)

lol.... it can be confusing.


----------

